# Campground Massacre - Ideas needed



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi, 

So, I need help. 

I'm thinking about doing a Campground Massacre theme for my party this year. I have many ideas for the yards (although more is always appreciated) I need theme ideas for INSIDE the house. 

Also needed, ideas for games and food. 

All input is welcome.

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Well you can always put deer head on the walls with cobwebs so it's like a cabin and put a dummy outside of one of the windows if you can.

Make your own camp counselour ghoultraits if you are going for that kind of camground


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

a pot of stewed heads on the stove or in a fireplace if you have one.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

you could put "body parts" on a stick or fork, for over a fire, like you would marshmallows. I'll keep this in the back of my mind, maybe something else will pop in.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

My wife made a recipe for severed finger cookies last Halloween. They were a hit. Our theme was a morgue/butcher shop.

I'll post the recipe when I can find it. But you can find some on the Internet.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Camping, makes you think of the woods, which means to me you should incorporate a sasquatch in there somehow, or at least some kind of mutant blood thirsty bear or something


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Check the thrift stores for old boy scout/girl scout uniforms. Bloody them up and leave them in a pile next to the oven.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Think of a The Hills have Eyes type of stuff, but i guess more West Virginia inbred hillbilly. Things that are close to normal but slightly off kilter. Lots of stuffed animals. Old style meat grinders, Lots of old, rusty run down items. fake grills cooking meat (human). I'm sure I'll think of more later. I like the whole inbred mountain man theme. Thats what I do in my yard


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Check the thrift stores for old boy scout/girl scout uniforms. Bloody them up and leave them in a pile next to the oven.


OMG that is awesome!!!


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Last year I had a fake flame light in the ground with wood around it, making it look like a camp fire, with 2 long logs near it (as seats.) And I scattered body parts and bones around it.


----------



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

You guys are awesome. I'm loving these ideas! The scout uniform is classic. I will have to do that one. So many wonderful ideas. If you think of more, please let me know. 

My neighbor did the severed finger cookies for me last year. Wow, they were gone fast. Hoping to do them again.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Scout uniforms! that is a good idea. This would make a fun theme!! maybe some year lil we already have the fire pit.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Do you have a woodstove or fireplace in your house? You could work wtih that, make it look like a hunters cabin but with human parts instead of animal parts... that old deer on the wall... have a wall of severed heads. That Gun rack in the corner, have it holding butcher knives and such with bloodied tips etc....


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

how about a shredded tent


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

don't forget the entrails ( great stuff makes nice ones) scattered here and there,
maybe some on the roof with crows eating them
skulls on stakes near the cabin,
maybe some skin drying on a rack


----------



## plistumi (Jan 13, 2008)

You could hang a dart board on the wall with bony fingers as the darts.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Make a dummy trap-door for the floor with something rigged up to bump up on it occasionally. Kinda like Evil Dead.


----------



## thegothicprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

I keep thinking, you ought to bring in branches and put them in the corners of the house.

fleece blanket on the floor with picnic basket.

lanterns through out the house.

go to dollar tree and get inexpensive body parts, spray paint red on them, take push pins and fishing line, hang from ceiling.


----------



## thegothicprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

I keep thinking, you ought to bring in branches and put them in the corners of the house.

fleece blanket on the floor with picnic basket.

lanterns through out the house.

go to dollar tree and get inexpensive body parts, spray paint red on them, take push pins and fishing line, hang from ceiling.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Check the thrift stores for old boy scout/girl scout uniforms. Bloody them up and leave them in a pile next to the oven.


As a former Girl Scout myself, I have to say that's f*@#ing AWESOME! I knew a couple girls I would've liked to put on a spit.

Camp is all about crafts too. Maybe have a little ghoul doing a leather stamping project in the corner.... on someone's dried out face. :jol:


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I keep thinking of the dining room scene from "Texas Chainsaw Massacre" where they are all sitting around the dining room table with the old head of the household. You know, the creepy old dude!! Dang!1 It's been a while, someone refresh my memory.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's a good one S&B


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Leave a pile of girl scout uniforms on the floor in the kitchen with a tray of Brownies cooling on the stove.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Stock the kitchen countertops with old cans of soup, smore's fixings, camping dinnerware (maybe you can serve your food on this), use empty cans--make them look rusty and arrange mice/rats around them or in them. Have lots of flashlights laying out--maybe you could play a game in the dark with just the flashlights on. How about a Smokey Bear poster on the wall? Maybe you could find some camp songs and alter them a bit on the computer to sound distant and eerie and play them in the background. Remember camp fire stories?--there are CDs out there like "Drew's Famous 30 Greatest Halloween Songs, Sounds & Stories" with halloween stories on it, but if you have a good voice you could record your own on a cassette recorder or many computers have recording capability--Macs have some great built-in apps for this. Apple iTunes also has downloadable audiobooks--short stories in the halloween theme. Many stories are even in the public domain. In the middle of your party when things are quiet, have someone preplanned to go out and tap or scrape your windows with tree branches. A mister or fogger placed outside of your window out of sight could help make the view extra eerie. Don't forget some green, blue or purple lighting in the area to highlight the fog.

Regarding the outside--some sleeping bags with "something" still in it would be a nice touch. Extra nice if you can animate it. If you want to add blood, think about using some of the window cling stuff.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Play 'Nature Trail to Hell in 3D' by Weird Al.


----------



## disturbed (Aug 10, 2008)

hey guys where can i find the prop ideas on skullandbone.com??? Love :googly:the one shown on this thread and want to see more but i cant seem to find them on their site.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I see from their home page that over the years a lot of their tutorials were lost due to changes in the website. Since the above was just posted, I wonder if maybe it's part of this year's haunt. Love the look. Great idea.


----------

